# First attempt at quilting



## DKR82 (Apr 5, 2008)

Just thought I'd post some pics of my first attempt at quilting. Unfortuneately, I can't seem to figure out how. Advise would be nice. It's not finished, but the blocks are all done and laid out on the table. Just thought I'd see what everybody thinks. I loved the colors at the store...now I'm having second thoughts. There's going to be 1-2 borders around the edges, haven't decided yet. Depends on the size of the top when it's all together. I also think I'm going to tie the blocks, as I don't have anything to quilt it with. Please advise!!!


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Where is the picture?


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Which part are you needing advice on? The quilting/piecing? Or the posting of photos?


----------



## DKR82 (Apr 5, 2008)

ErinP said:


> Which part are you needing advice on? The quilting/piecing? Or the posting of photos?


lol Both!! Although of course no one can advise on the quilt until I can get a pic up so you can see it! lol


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

just go get you a photobucket account, then upload your photos there.
Then you can post the link they give you and it will show your pictures!

Then we get to see your quilt (the best part!)


----------



## DKR82 (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks so much, Mamajohnson! Ok, everyone...here's the pics! lol


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I like the colors! The yellow makes those little ladybugs "pop"
Do you have questions on sewing it up? Looks like if you piece the red/yellow/black together, then sew on the ladybugs it will come together nice!
I would sew it in rows across first, then when each row is sewn together start at the top and sew each row together, joining one at a time. 
Don't fret too much if each seam doesn't match up. Well, I have to say, mine don't always! I am really really bad about not keeping a strict 1/4" seam allowance! lol!
Looks like your off to a great start, and this quilt will lend itself well to being tied.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I love it! That is too cute!

I'd give the same advice as mamajohnson, to sew into rows and sew the rows together. 
But, to get the seams to match up is the only time I use pins when quilting. 
I pin right at the points so that even if the rest of my line is a little wonky, at least my points are _perfect_!


----------



## DKR82 (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks so much for the advice! I do have a question about tying the quilt, though...what kind of yarn do I use? "Yarn" is a pretty broad term... I did learn about something exciting today from my neighbor: iron-on batting! Has anyone else used this?


----------



## notenoughtime (Aug 13, 2007)

Very cute quilt and I like the colors. Sorry not a quilter but love your quilt.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

hmmm..... iron on batting? wow! sounds interesting. I have not heard of it, but then I don't get out much!
Most quilts that I have tied I just used yarn scraps that I had around, like you would use for knitting or crocheting.
(mostly the cheap acrylic stuff!)


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Love the colors. My mother use to tie all her quilts. She would use the heavy bedspread crocheting thread. Just what ever color you would like.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

DKR82 said:


> Thanks so much for the advice! I do have a question about tying the quilt, though...what kind of yarn do I use? "Yarn" is a pretty broad term... I did learn about something exciting today from my neighbor: iron-on batting! Has anyone else used this?


I use basting spray as I've never had as much luck with the bonding in iron-on batting. 
So far as tying, I've used pearl cotton, embroidery floss and yarn. I like the pearl cotton the best, but embroidery floss is works well, too. I don't like yarn as well because after a few years it mats kind of weird... :shrug:


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Your quilt looks great! Fusible (iron on) batting is great! If I quilt on my regular sewing machine, I "baste" the quilt together with either fusible batting or 505 adhesive spray, pins are for the birds! Not only will the quilt be much lighter to work with, it's totally stable.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

That's going to look real nice. I prefer crochet cotton for tying.


----------



## DKR82 (Apr 5, 2008)

Ok, so the quilt top is finally done...yay! Here it is hanging in my breakfast nook:









And a close up to show the fabric a little better:









As soon as my neighbor gets home (she's an avid quilter) I'm going to get some help with the batting and backing, and hopefully I'll be tying tonight! I went ahead and got pearl cotton in white...it was on sale. I also got some adorable little ladybug buttons that I want to put randomly around in the white border. I'll post more pics when it's done. Thanks for all the advice!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

It looks great! Your coming right along with it.
Good job! :goodjob:


----------



## Glenda in MS (Sep 15, 2007)

I love it! So bright and cheerful! And good job peicing!


----------



## Sew-Classic (Jan 5, 2009)

The lady bugs are darling!


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

I bet your second thoughts on the colors are gone now! It's a wonderful quilt! I can't wait to see what you have planned for the next one..and I bet you already have one you're thinking about!


----------



## DKR82 (Apr 5, 2008)

MacaReenie said:


> I bet your second thoughts on the colors are gone now! It's a wonderful quilt! I can't wait to see what you have planned for the next one..and I bet you already have one you're thinking about!


One? Nope...I have my whole Christmas list planned...I need to get busy!!! lol Somebody should have told me this is a slippery slope to addiction! My neighbor isn't much help, as she does pretty much every craft imaginable...crochets, knits, quilts, sews, scrapbooks, paints...It is helpful, though, to have her over there for my questions! I promised DH though that I wouldn't start a new project until the one I'm working on is finished. I have a bad habit of getting excited about something, starting 5 different things, and may be, in a few years, finishing a couple of them. But there's just so much beautiful fabric, and so many cute patterns, and so much I could make for the house (that's what I want, and cheaper than the stores cost)...Arrrgghh! lol It's ok, though...at least this is a useful addiction! lol BTW, the back is on, it's tied, and I have half of the little ladybug buttons on. I should get it done today, and I'll post a pic before sending it to my lil sis (it's her birthday present, I figure she won't mind the imperfections too much!).


----------



## DKR82 (Apr 5, 2008)

Yay, it's done! I'm so excited...I want to go shopping for fabric for my next project already!!! lol

Full quilt:









Corner detail:









Ladybug button:









Didn't get a pic of it, but the backing is the red fabric. I'm so proud of myself!!!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

that is really nice, well done, and very HAPPY looking.

You did really well.

(and apparently that fabric bug has bit you well! :clap::dance::nana::happy


----------



## Shepherd (Jan 23, 2005)

Definitely a bright, happy quilt! Congratulations DKR82.


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Beautiful, bright quilt, and good job of tying it!!! The buttons are a nice touch..Hurray!! Thanks for the photos too..Keep up the good work..
maxine


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

What a beautiful quilt! No one would ever guess it's your first! Can't wait to see what else you do. You're very talented.
Karen in NE Indiana


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

DKR82 said:


> One? Nope...I have my whole Christmas list planned...I need to get busy!!! lol Somebody should have told me this is a slippery slope to addiction! My neighbor isn't much help, as she does pretty much every craft imaginable...crochets, knits, quilts, sews, scrapbooks, paints...It is helpful, though, to have her over there for my questions! I promised DH though that I wouldn't start a new project until the one I'm working on is finished. I have a bad habit of getting excited about something, starting 5 different things, and may be, in a few years, finishing a couple of them. But there's just so much beautiful fabric, and so many cute patterns, and so much I could make for the house (that's what I want, and cheaper than the stores cost)...Arrrgghh! lol It's ok, though...at least this is a useful addiction! lol BTW, the back is on, it's tied, and I have half of the little ladybug buttons on. I should get it done today, and I'll post a pic before sending it to my lil sis (it's her birthday present, I figure she won't mind the imperfections too much!).



You did a wonderful job on this quilt... and let me tell you about that slippery slope.... Stay away from that neighbor! Oh my gosh! she is such an enabler.... next thing you know she will hand you knitting needles, and I can tell you that is a whole new addiction....(hi, my name is mama johnson, and I am compelled to knit...)
Fabric, yarn, fiber, oh my! stay away, far far away from all Hobby Lobby shops, Hancocks, Quilt shops, Yarn stores, farms, sheep, Alpaca (they are soooo soft!)....
ahhh, never mind, want me to throw you a rope or just join you???

I too am an enabler.... lol!
You go girl! 

PS my DH informed me that I needed to finish the quilt on the bed before I started another one... it still doesn't have binding on it. lol!
But I am half way through my log cabin blocks for the swap. He just stopped by the machine the other day, looked at what I was doing, shook his head and said "so, you joined another swap, huh?"


----------



## DKR82 (Apr 5, 2008)

My enabler...err, I mean, neighbor...gave me a pillow form. And I had some fabric left over. So of course...here's a matching pillow! lol

Front:









Back:









And I just ordered fabric today to start on my mom's bedroom set I'm making for her birthday/Christmas. I'm making a king size log cabin quilt called Kittens in the Garden with Moda Hill Country Spring fabric (she lives in San Antonio). I was going to make a few more smaller projects first, but everyone around who does machine quilting for hire is way backlogged. I figure if I want to get it done and to her on time (and quilted), I need to get to work. Wish me luck!!


----------



## amylou62 (Jul 14, 2008)

You did good!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

wow! great pillow!
Have fun with the king size. So, your having that one quilted??
I hate to say this, but I hand quilted a king size quilt and it took me several months to quilt! The piecing was done in a few days...but months on the quilting! (kept me warm doing it! lol!)

DKR82, great to know you have such a wonderful enabler...errr....mentor!


----------



## busybee870 (Mar 2, 2006)

wow , wish i could have done so good on my first quilt. AWESOME!!!


----------



## Fryegirl (Sep 16, 2006)

I sense I may be in the minority here, but I always quilt by hand. Yes, it takes a very long time, especially if you tend to quilt closely like I do, but I love playing with quilting patterns and have always been pleased with the results. The only equipment needed is a hoop. needle, thimble and thread.

Now that you are on the slippery slope to obsession, you might as well start making room for your fabric collection. It's coming - you can't avoid it, so you might as well embrace it! The first sign of the disease is "fabrat" (fabric rationalization). You'll know when you have it when you find yourself thinking, "Gee, I love this fabric but I don't really have a quilt in mind for it - but I really like it and they may stop making it so I'd better get some now so I'll have it when I need it..."


----------



## DKR82 (Apr 5, 2008)

mamajohnson said:


> wow! great pillow!
> Have fun with the king size. So, your having that one quilted??
> I hate to say this, but I hand quilted a king size quilt and it took me several months to quilt! The piecing was done in a few days...but months on the quilting! (kept me warm doing it! lol!)
> 
> DKR82, great to know you have such a wonderful enabler...errr....mentor!


Yes, having the king size quilted (assuming I can find someone w/an opening in time!). There's a lady who comes to a store here in town once a week and does it for people, but she's back logged 6 months. I plan on going down there Saturday and talking to her about whether I can put my name on a waiting list w/out having the quilt finished already. I should definitely be able to get the quilt done w/in 6 months. Otherwise, my neighbor knows someone who used to do it (shes checking if she still does), and there's another store that does it. We'll see. Hopefully I find someone. I'll post pics once I get started.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Well, at this point you do have enough time to get it done by Christmas.
And log cabin's do lend well to being tied, if all else fails!


----------

